# New Pics of Vinnie



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

he's so photogenic and full of personality! What a cute little guy you have.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I just LOVE your little guy.
He must be a pistol and you must be thrilled with him.
Beautiful!!!!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I love his face and feet - do you know what blade # the groomer used?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks all - he is amazing! He learns SO FAST! He is already doing his contact position for agility, does an automatic down on the table, sits, downs and shakes. He catches on to things so fast. 

gwtwmum2 - I am his groomer (I use that term VERY liberally!! :biggrin and I used a Wahl Mini Arco on his f/f/t - I just got it and it is FANTASTIC!! So quiet and does an amazing job. I would highly recommend it - I got it from Amazon for about $75 with free shipping. I think the blade is supposed to be similiar to a 30 blade, but, honestly cuts much nicer than the 30 blade I had on my clippers the first time I shave his f/f/t.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_:rofl: He is the cutest thing. I can't help but laugh at his little antics. You must be having a wonderful time with him. Your pics a fabulous!
_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is adorable! love the pictures!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

You take such great pics! It helps that you have an adorable pup!!!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks all!! I look at these photos and realize that he has grown more in the last couple days!! He eats like a horse!!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

your dog is so nice i think ur right him and todd would have a ball


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is so cute; I love the pic with his bunny!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He is so adorable! I love the bunny pics and the one with his paw on the bottle... "Hey, how do you get those floaty things outta there?" LOL. Looks like he has tuns of personality.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!!!

He does suffer from a little bit of "excessive personality disorder"! :biggrin:


----------



## Karen (May 7, 2009)

What great photos and a beautiful boy! Love his face. I have a 3 month old girl mini pood and I was wondering about agility. It sounds like a lot of fun. I was watching some dogs (not poods) doing flyball today and didn't think my girl would be great at that because they all seemed obsessed with getting a toy at the end and she's just not nuts about anything to that degree but agility might work. At what age would you start that?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I start foundation training with my puppies from day one. We work tables, tunnels, ground work, contact position, etc... No jumping or weaving or full contact obstacles until much later. There is too much to do now anyway. :biggrin: The only meal Vinnie has ever gotten for "free" was the first night I brought him home from the airport. It was 10:30pm, I was exhausted and had to work very early the next morning, so no work for your meal. Otherwise, he "works" for everything he gets. No freebies.


----------



## Karen (May 7, 2009)

I see. So agility isn't something you could do more casually, like once a week lessons sort of thing, I take it. It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Some folks do - I train weekly with an instructor, attend seminars on occasion, train daily at home and just took a private lesson yesterday. It just depends on how serious you want to be about it - whatever makes YOU happy is what is important. You don't have to take it seriously at all. It's all fun for me. I don't have children (the dogs are my kids) and that is what I spend my time on.


----------



## Karen (May 7, 2009)

Ok, so me with my four kids, endless soccer games, endless laundry, etc etc could still go and have lots of fun, so long as I don't get too upset at losing any actual competitions! I think I would like to look into it.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - four kids?? How do you do it???? I have four dogs and I think that is a lot of work!! You could totally (and should!!) check into it and get started in a class. You will have loads of fun.


----------



## Karen (May 7, 2009)

Its just a matter of swim or sink with having four kids - you just have to, so you do. Candy puppy was purchased primarily for the purpose of being a companion for me. We moved from the city to the country last Sept. and I found my winter to be lonely and too quiet with the kids all gone to school and nothing but bleak weather. When I began referring to my lovely new home as 'the guilded cage' I really started thinking about getting a pup for company. I would enjoy doing a special activity with her. I'll make that call. Thanks for all of your advice.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Vinnie is such a sweetie. Love the first pic, he looks like he is crosseyed lol


----------

